# [90] The Bucephalandra's land of bliss



## Vasteq (Feb 23, 2011)

One of my Bucephalandras tank photo. 90L (80x40x35cm), Eheim 2224, High-pressure CO2, fertilizer by Estimative Index. Here is about the half of my Bycephalandra collection. The rest are in my second tank.

There are about 10 kind of Microsorums + 2 small Bolbitis (near the left front - Bolbitis Heteroclita Cuspidata and Bolbitis Gua Angin - heigh about 8 cm). The Java ferns are: "mini Windelov" in the middle, Narrow "K" on the right of "mini Windelov", Thor's Hammer on the left , and Cross on the right of Thor's. Some bucephalandra are much bigger than other - at the middle you can see Super Blue (one of the biggest) and Buce. Sedong (on the right of SuperBlue). There are about 30-50 other Bucephalanra species.










Hi-res picture here:

__
https://flic.kr/p/0


----------



## simwiz (Apr 1, 2010)

Wof wof! Top aquarium!


----------



## wet (Nov 24, 2008)

Gorgeous and interesting tank. I love the color and flowers.

No fish or inverts?


----------



## wha2222 (Nov 7, 2012)

Nice aquascape!


----------



## Vasteq (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Gorgeous! Is that Thor's Hammer Java Fern? I love that.


----------



## Vasteq (Feb 23, 2011)

Thors hammer is on the left side (behind Wave Moss)


----------



## Vasteq (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## Jonnywhoop (Nov 24, 2012)

those crypts look amazing!


----------



## Vasteq (Feb 23, 2011)

*Jonnywhoop *those are not crypts. They are totaly different species from Araceae family.


----------



## Vasteq (Feb 23, 2011)




----------

